
3% of science Nobels go to women. And it's not just a gender problem - urahara
https://www.axios.com/nobel-prize-winners-lack-of-diversity-2493333323.html
======
FBISurveillance
A bit of discussion in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15415472](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15415472)

